# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بااین شرایط چه رشته ای میرفتیداگه جای من بودید؟

## happy boy

*سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
. بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*

----------


## Narvan

اینکه بازار کار رشته های انسانی چه طوریه رو من نمیدونم چون رشته م نیس
ولی نوشته هاتونو که خوندم یه نکته ای به نظرم رسید
با این شرایطی که شما تعریف کردین به نظر میرسه خرج تحصیلتون با خودتونه
خب شما 2راه دارید
اینکه برید دنبال رشته مناسب از نظر بازار کار و درامد و مجبور بشید همراه با درس خوندنتون کار کنید حالا کار تو بازار یا هر حرفه ای که بلدید
یا اینکه رشته و یا دانشگاه هایی رو انتخاب کنید که حداقل یه شهریه ای به دانشجوهاش بده مثل فرهنگیان که خودتون گفتید اینجوری کمتر از لحاظ خرج تحصیلتون بهتون فشار میاد
دبیری درسته که حقوق زیادی نداره ولی  یه حسنی که داره اینه که کارت تضمین شده ست.

----------


## reza2018

سلام،اگر من در این شرایط بودم دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب میکردم.
حداقلش این هست که شغل و درامد تضمین شده داری چیزی که شاید در بقیه رشته ها مثل روانشناسی به این زودیا بهش نرسی.
در مورد معلمی در نظر داشته باش اگر کارت رو خوب بلدی باشی و وارد کار در زمینه کنکور بشی درامدش کمی از درامد یک پزشک نداره!

----------


## bbehzad

نمیخوام شعار بدم.ولی حالا فکرنکن اون سه تارشته رم.میخوندی خیلی دیگه اینده تضمینی دلشتی اونم دیگه سختیای خودشو داره.ولی برو دبیری بهتره.کارمند میشی یه زندگی متوسط درست میکنی.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

کی گفته انسانی بازار نداره؟ مزخرف میگن. یه سر برو ببین یه وکیل برای یه پرونده ساده چقد میگیره! اگه به اندازه یکی که پزشکی میخونه توی رشته حقوق زحمت بکشی مطمئن باش درامدت بیشتر از اونا میشه.
در مورد کار کردن هم بگم که همین الان سه هیچ از اونایی که فک میکنی خیلی خوشبختن که رفتن دانشگاه آزاد جلویی. خیالت راحت...

----------


## M.javaddd

سلام....شرایط زندگیت طوری پیش رفته که قطعا هر آدم مسئولیت پذیر و با شرافت دیگه ای هم بود، همین کار رو میکرد....
اما در مورد انتخاب رشته، حتما دانشگاه فرهنگیان بزنو فرهنگی بشو، اولا اینکه از همون ترم اول بهت حقوق میدن وآینده کاریت هم تضمینه، ثانیا اینه وقت آزاد خواهی داشت و میتونی به بیزینس و شغل دوم هم فکر کنی...
اگر خدای نکرده فرهنگیان نیاوردی، اولویت بعدیت روانشناسی و مددکاری باشه...
موفق باشی

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy


سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
. بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..


من نمیگم برو فلان رشته اما سرگذشتم خلاصه میگم خودت تصمیم بگیر
منم مثل تو خودم کار میکردم
از وقتی تونستم دنیا رو بشناسم رو پای خودم بودم و کار کردم و قسطهای عقب افتاده رو پرداخت کردم
سال اولکنکور ریاضی دادم اما فهمیدم که نمیتونم برم دانشگاه های خوب بعد عید دیگه ول کردم و فقط کارو چسپیدم و رتبه م شد 4000 رفتم دانشگاه دولتی شهرمون
میدونی چیشد؟
فهمیدم نمیتونم با دانشگاه برم سر کار
فهمیدم پولی که میتونستم بدم لباس باید میدادم کتاب دست دوم و با لباس کهنه میرفتم کلاس و مسخره همه میشدم
فهمیدم چون تو دانشگاه با کسی نمیگردم و میرم سرکار اونا به خودش حق میدن هر چی خواستن پشت سرم حرف دربیارن
و....
خیلی چیزا فهمیدم ولی تو دیگه تجربه ش نکن
من میتونستم برم یه کشور اروپایی درس بخونم اونم با هزینه دانشگاه مقصد اما چون پول بلیط و مدرک زبان نداشتم شد یه عقده رو دلم
بلند پرواز نباش
من همون شاهین تیزبالی که میگی بودم اما الان هیچی نیستم
من امسال همزمان با کارم برای فرهنگیان خوندم اما با اینکه رتبه م خیلی خوب میشه حتی دیگه دلمم نمیخواد برم چون احساس پوچی میکنم
من پوچ شدم تو نشو*

----------


## happy boy

*آخه دردیکی نیس که.من بچه بودم چشمم طی حادثه ای آسیب دیده معافیت دارم.منظورم اینه معاینه ردمیشم.راستی بهمن پارسال تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان رفتم اماتومعاینه اشکمودرآوردن.ولی باهزار زحمت وارفاق گفتن باارفاق وعمل وتعهدبه بهبود حله امامتاسفانه بخاطررتبه قبول نشدم.
الان که رتبه ام خوبه میشه ازهمون پرونده پارسالم که معاینه روپاس کردم استفاده کردیا ردم میکنن؟
2_(اینم اضافه کنم که منوفرستادن پزشک معتمدآموزش پرورش اونم تونامه که  کپیشو دارم نوشت باعینک حله بینایی این بچه ازاونم میشه دوباره استفاده کرد؟کجابایدبرم از ارگان ها که حقم روبدن؟)*

----------


## happy boy

*up*

----------


## WallE06

سلام عزیز

چقدر ناراحت شدم از اون آدمایی که دور و برتن (به ظاهر رفقا رو میگم)

بنظر من هم بری فرهنگیان هم حقوقت تضمین شدست و یک حاشیه امنی داری
دوستمونم گفت میتونی توزمینه کنکورم کارکنی اگه متفاوت باشی
نگران چشمتم نباش خدابزرگه یکاریش میکنه 
یکم وضعت بهتر شد میتونی اونو هم بهترتر کنی

موفق باشی

----------


## Uncertain

*اگه واقعا فکر میکنین یک سال وایستین میتونین رشته های تاپو بیارین پیشنهاد میکنم اینکارو کنین ولی به شرطی که مطمئن باشین و شرایطتون اجازه بده چون واقعیتش با شرایطی که گفتین و درگیری ذهنی و کاری سخته بشه رتبه تاپ آورد پس یا باید شرایط خوب باشه یا واقعا تلاش چن برابر کنین 

ولی اگه فک میکنین نمیشه من پیشنهاد میکنم با رتبه ای میگین احتمالی میارین اصلا سراغ رشته های انسانی مثل حقوق و روان نرین چون واقعا دیگه آینده کاری نداره تقریبا تهش بیکاریه 
پس من میگم دبیری فرهنگیان برین که اگرچه درامدش کمه ولی میتونین با ی کار ازاد در کنارش جبران کنین ولی حداقلش با این شرایط خانوادگی که گفتین لااقل تو دوران دانشجویی دیگه مشکلی از بابت هزینه تحصیل نخواهید داشت.به علاوه دبیری هم اونجوری نیست که جای پیشرفت نداشته باشه میتونین ادامه تحصیل بدین و پیشرفت خیلی خوبی داشته باشین من نمونه معلمای خیلی موفق زیاد دیدم که الان درامدشون از پزشکا هم بیشتره و موفق ترن. کسی که دنبال پیشرفت باشه تو هر رشته ای بهش میرسع
موفق باشین : )*

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
> خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
> ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
> وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
> بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
> شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
> یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
> . بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
> 1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
> 2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*


سلام دوست عزیز

متن شما رو کامل خوندم. بسیار تامل برانگیر و خوب توضیح داده بودید.

من مشاور تحصیلی هستم ولی فقط تجربی و ریاضی. انسانی در تخصصم نیست.

خب شاید دنبال یه جواب کوتاه باشید، از همکاران که انسانی هستند براتون سوال می کنم برای رشته هایی که می تونید با اون رتبه برید. اما نا امید اصلا نباشید، شما بسیار کوشا هستید و حتما موفق خواهید شد.

معلمی رو بهتون توصیه نمی کنم، دارم می بینم که تو مدارس چه حقوق پایینی داره. به عنوان شغل دوم شاید بتونید روش حساب کنید ولی شغل اصلی خیر.

تو تمام این رشته های انسانی نظر من روی وکالت هست با اینکه علم کافی برای راهنمایی شما ندارم.

به محض اینکه همکاران پاسخی بدن همینجا اعلام می کنم خدمتتون.

موفق باشید و بسیار امیدوار که واقعا کوشا و با پشتکار هستید. درود بر شما.

----------


## V_buqs

> *سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
> خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
> ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
> وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
> بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
> شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
> یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
> . بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
> 1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
> 2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*


من اگه جات بودم جای اینکه رشته نظری بخونم میرفتم رشته فنی و تاسیسات میخوندم اینجوری زودتر به درامد میتونستی برسی

----------


## asie67

سلام
درسته فرهنگیان تضمین شده است اما خیلییییییی حقوقش بخور و نمیره ها خیلییییییی
بنظرم شما پیام نور حقوق بخون همزمان هم یه کار فنی و تاسیساتی یادبگیر تا درآمد داشته باشی چون پیام نور کلاس زیاد نداره
بعدلیسانس همت کن آزمون وکالت قبول شو صدبرابر حقوق فرهنگی تو جیبته
چون تو فامیل دیدم دارم میگم
وضعش از پسرخاله ام که استاد دانشگاهه هم خیلی بهتره

----------


## roxsana

من اگه جای شما بودم میرفتم حقوق میخوندم که با رتبه تقریبی شما شهر های اطراف تهران رو راحت قبول میشین فکر کنم حقوق در آمدش خیلی خوبه اگه فن بیان و روحیه حق طلبی عالی داشته باشین میتونین براش زحمت بکشین و به جایگاه عالی برسین .... آزمون وکالت و اینا خلاصه ...
انسان یه نعمت داره به نام فراموشی ... وقتی به جایگاه و مقام مناسبی رسیدین میتونین گذشته ها رو فراموش کنین ... این نظر منه موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wonshower

> *سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
> خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
> ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
> وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
> بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
> شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
> یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
> . بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
> 1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
> 2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*


یکی ازدوستایه   عموم وضع مشابع شماداشت ایشون پدرش کارگربود تابستونا توپارک یخ دربهشت میفروخت بعدمدرسه هم باپدرش کارگری میکرد درکنارش دوسالم پشت کنکور موند بدون کلاس ،یادمه یه بارپیشش نشستم دیدم داره باپاک کن جواب تست کتاباروپاک میکنه، گفتم چه کاریه بروبخردیگ فقط بهم لبخند زد همون سال تربیت معلم قبول شد یه سال بعدش هم رفت حج ..همین چن ماه پیش  باعموم دیدمش گفت :استاد دانشگاه شده  ،ماشینم داشت درکل واقعاازصفررسده بود به همه چی .خواستم بگم خواستن توانستنه ،دبیری خوبه ولی به فکر یع شغل دیگم باش درکنارش

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> *سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
> خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
> ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
> وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
> بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
> شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
> یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
> . بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
> 1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
> 2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*


شاید الان در نگاه اول بهترین کار ممکن رفتن به رشته فرهنگیان باشهه اما خریت نکن این همه زحمت هایی که کشیدی و سختی که تحمل کردی برای رشته فرهنگیان از سرش زیاده{دوستان رشته فرهنگیان حمله نفرمایید تجربی وحشت ناکه نسبت به انسانی و ریاضی}یه روز به خودت میای میبینی یه معلم ساده ایی که دم وزارت کشور واسه افزایش حقوق وایسادی  یه روز میرسه یه دکتر همسن و سال خودت میبینی و میمونی با یه اه پر افسوس.این همه تحمل کردی یه سال هم روش واسه افسوس نخوردن واسه ندیدن خوردشدن ارزوهات واسه اینکه زحمت و رنجت هیچی نشه اره یسال نشستن سخته نمیگم راحته اما تو مرد این راه هستی شک نکن

----------


## Ancient

مبارزه و تلاش تا سرحد مرگ. برای رسیدن به خواسته

----------


## Mr.me

خودت بهتر میدونی 
به نظرم اگه علاقه داشتی برو فرهنگیان

----------


## irani7878

*درباره رشته انسانی اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی خواستم بگم ادمایی مثل تو حتما موفق میشن بالاخره و حقشون هم هست  موفقیت !* :Yahoo (3): 
*دست از تلاش بر ندار هیچوقت لطفا...*

----------


## seven

> *سلام.من3بارکنکور تجربی دادم.12سال شاگرداول بودم.ازاولش واقعامیخوندم.وسط اولین کنورم به مشکل مالی ناجورخوردیم.خونوادم کاملا ورشکسته شدوماشین وخونه فروختیم.ازمنفی صفرشروع کردیم وفعلاهنوزم کلی قسط میدیم.پدرم مریض شدوالانم فعلاتاچندماه نمیتونه کارکنه.پول بازنشستگیشم کلا پر.البته توضیح اینابرااین بودکه بگم واقعاشرایط خوبی نداشتم بایدکمک میکردم وهرکی جای من بود بیکار واینمیستاد.کلی هم قضیه دیگه پیش اومدکه احساسی بود(نزدیکی به طلاق وخواهروبرادر کوچیک وبرادربزرگ بازی وفلان..)و اتفاقای احساسی مخصوص این سن.خب هرجوونی مث من تحت فشارقرار میگرفت.برادرس خوندن.کنکورام جالب نشد ولی این آخریه روباهمه ی همه همه ی وجودم خوندم باکتاباواینا.اماخب گاهی بایدکمک خرج بودم وخب میدونیدکه چی میگم اینکه هم بایدخودتو جمع وجورکنی وهم قوی بمونی ونشکنی واین حرفاوفلان وفلان..
> خلاصه پارسال9000هزاروخورده ای منطقه3تجربی شدم.به آرزوهای اینهمه سال نرسیدم. بااینکه تلاش میکردم وکلی تایپیک باانرژی میذاشتم توهمین انجمن.انگیزه وانرژی وفلان..زدم پرستاری های نزدیک وبعضی دیگه از رشته ها امانشدوقبول نشدم ونامیدشدم.ازیه طرف فشارمالی وحشتناک مسیولیت ایجادمیکرد.اجاره وقسط وفلان..
> ازتابستون پارسال من وبرادرم شروع کردیم به کار.ازکارگری شروع کردم.ازکارخونه  کلوچه وسفال وتا گارسونی رستوران.مجبوربودم میزی روپاک کنم که رفقام به طعنه1000تومن انعام گذاشتن رومیز تمیز کنم.همونایی که توکتابخونه بخودم میگفتم میخونم آیندم مث اینا نشه که برا1دقیقه دیدنم بایدروزی وقت بگیرن وازاین حرفای انگیزشی..امارفتن  دانشگاه آزادوبه ریش من وبقیه خندیدن.
> وسط همون رستوران وگارسونی وهزاربارخوردشدن غرورم، یه فکری به سرم زدکه چرابراخودم کارنکنم.شروع کردم ازچیزایی که برام مونده بود.کیک وغذای خونگی.دستپخت مامانم عالی بودبه منم یادداد.شروع کردیم.به بازاریابی کافی شاپاواینا.بدنبودحداقل آدم تاآخرماه شرمنده هزینه هاوچشمای منتظر،نمی موند.نزدیک ثبت نام کنکور98دلم گرفت.فکرشوبکن به دانشگاهی که یروز پزشکیش آرزوت بودبایدهرروز میرفتی ولی براکیک فروختن به همسن وسالای سرخوش خودت.خلاصه کنکورثبت نام کردم ولی ایندفعه انسانی.چون شنیده بودم میشه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انسانی بیشتر میگیره.جون نداشتم تجربی بخونم دیگه حالم ازکتابااینه بهم میخورد..ازوسطای اردیبهشت شروع کردم تقریبابطورمنظم.کاروگذاشتم کناروباآخرین انرژیم خوندم.کنکور انسانی دادم.بعد کنکور چون بازار شهرستان بد بودباهزارجور دردسر وقرض واینااومدیم تهران.به امیدبازار بهتر ورونق کارخونگیمون.ولی فعلاشروع نکردیم..
> بادرصدایی که زدم باکلیدسنجش رتبه ام منطقه3 براساس کانون وکارنامه سال97 رتبه ام میشه400تا800منطقه3.امکانش هست پدرم دوباره مشغول یه ارگانی بشه چون قبلا پست های  زیادی داشته منظورم اینه شاید قسمتی ازفشارمالی روخونوادم ایشالابرداشته میشه)
> شمااگه جای من بودید،شمادوست عزیزی که نمیشناسمت اگه یروزجای من بودی چه رشته ای انتخاب میکردی؟اگه دقیقاسرنوشتت مث من بودچیکارمیکردی؟اینکه اززندگیم گفتم براجلب ترحم یاقایم نکردن ناکامی های قبول نشدنم پشت نقاب سختی های زندگیم نیس.براشفاف ترشدن شراطیم ودقیق ترشدن جواب شمابود.شمااگه شرایط منوداشتید چیکارمیکردید؟ یه دل میگه انسانی کلابازار کارنداره.بچسب به بازار ولی کو بازار؟بااین وضع بازار؟تازه من که نه تجربه دارم نه سرمایه نه هیشکی که که کمکم کنه جزخدا.مث کسی که بیدارشه ببینه وسط اقیانوسه وندونه کجاپاروبزنه.
> یه دل میگه فرهنگیان بددنیس.گرچه پول معلمی کمه.امابالاخره تواین شرایط اینم غنیمته.برای منی که روزی بقول محمدبهمن بیگی روزی شاهین تیزبال افق هابودم به کمتراز3رشته تاپ وماشین وخونه خوب قانع نمیشدم حالا فقط میخام ماه به سلامتی وبی شرمندگی به آخربرسه وبی استرس بخابم.همین.که نگران حداقلی های زندگیمون نشم.خیلی خسته ام از استرس وحرص وغصه.
> . بااین وضع هیچ اطلاعی از رشته های انسانی ندارم هیچی.ازبازارکاروآیندشون..
> 1_شما کلا اگه جای من بودید چیکارمیکردید؟
> 2_رشته های خوب انسانی چیان؟من روان شناسی ومددکاری وجامعه شناسی دوس دارم واماازدرس وآینده وبازارکارش اطلاعی ندارم..*


سلاااام
ایول و دسخوش به این همه مسئولیت پذیری
من اگه جای شما بودم وکالتو انتخاب میکردم البته هم علاقه میطلبه و هم اینکه برای اینکه ی وکیل خوب بشید باید خیلی تلاش کنیدو وفن بیان خوب و یکسری روحیات خاص داشته باشید.
و البته فرهنگیان هم خوبه شغلت تضمین شدس(هرچند که حقوقش پایینه) و از بدو ورود به دانشگاه ی مقدار حقوق دارید و خب اگه اینجا هم کاربلد باشید میتونید به جاهای خیلی خوبی برسید مثل کلاس خصوصی و...

----------


## wonshower

> سلاااام
> ایول و دسخوش به این همه مسئولیت پذیری
> من اگه جای شما بودم وکالتو انتخاب میکردم البته هم علاقه میطلبه و هم اینکه برای اینکه ی وکیل خوب بشید باید خیلی تلاش کنیدو وفن بیان خوب و یکسری روحیات خاص داشته باشید.
> و البته فرهنگیان هم خوبه شغلت تضمین شدس(هرچند که حقوقش پایینه) و از بدو ورود به دانشگاه ی مقدار حقوق دارید و خب اگه اینجا هم کاربلد باشید میتونید به جاهای خیلی خوبی برسید مثل کلاس خصوصی و...



من خودم داییم،شوهرخالم ،دخترخالم الان چن ساله میخان وکالت قبول شن نمیشه ..بعدازاپارسال سهمیه روهم زیاد کردند به نظرم برای پزشکی تلاش کنی بهترازوکالته

----------


## seven

> من خودم داییم،شوهرخالم ،دخترخالم الان چن ساله میخان وکالت قبول شن نمیشه ..بعدازاپارسال سهمیه روهم زیاد کردند به نظرم برای پزشکی تلاش کنی بهترازوکالته


بله قطعن سخته وکالت یکی از بهترین رشته ها و پردرامدتریناس منطقیه که رسیدن بهش سخت باشه...اخه شرایط رو هم باید درنظر گرفت من اگه شرایط ایشونو داشتم احتمالا همچین تصمیمی میگرفتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Abcd11

سلام . 
درمورد دبیری باید بگم که مزیتش اینه یه حقوق ثابت داری همیشه‌

درمورد سایر رشته ها مثل روانشناسی و حقوق که الان تاپ ترین رشته ها توی انسانی هستن باید بگم الان کلی فارغ التحصیل از این دو تا رشته داریم که بیکار هستن. اگه میخوای تو این رشته ها موفق شی باید خیلی هم درس بخونی و هم کلی زرنگ باشی و چندین سال درست رو ادامه بدی. و احتمال دل سرد شدنت وسط راه هست. اگه علاقه داری توصیه میکنم اگه نه که هیچی. و باز هماز افرادی که توی این رشته ها تحصیل کردن و موفق شدن بپرس

انتخاب بعدی رشته علوم قضایی هستش که از زمان ورود به رشته بهت حقوق و امکانات میدن و وقتی هم قاضی شدی حقوق عالی و قابل توجهی گیرت میاد.ولی خب معایبش اینه که گزینش داره که خیلی سخت گیری میکنن. رتبت باید زیر صد باشه البته زیر پونصد هم گرفتن ولی احتمال کمتری داره. یه سری محدودیت ها دارن مثل پوشش یا اینکه نمیتونن از کشور خارج شن که اینا هم برای یه سری قابل تحمل نیست.

ولی توصیه میکنم بری دنبال اونچیزی که علاقه و رویاته . موفق باشی

----------


## happy boy

*کسی میدونه امسال فرهنگیان افزایش ظرفیت داشته یانه؟البته میدونم دفترچه نیومده.*

----------


## saj8jad

حوزه علمیه

----------


## Akhm

> حوزه علمیه


 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Insidee

سلام خوب هستین یه مدت نبودم چه خبر از کنکورتون بسلامتی امسال دیگه رفتنی هستین؟

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


سلام خوب هستین یه مدت نبودم چه خبر از کنکورتون بسلامتی امسال دیگه رفتنی هستین؟


سلام.من که میخام برم کنکور ازپشت مث زلیخاچنگول میزنه وسوسه میکنه بمووون ولی متاسفانه دیگه جون ندارم.دیگه نمیکشم کتاب میبینم تشنج میکنم.انسانی خیلی راحت ازتجربی بودبرام ولی نمیدونم چیکارکنم.یه دل میگه برودنبال عشقت ادبیات دانشگاه تهران باجمع محشرواستادای خفنش که مثلایه ترم باشفیعی کدکنی برمیداری البته من شنیدماکنارشم کارکن خداروزی رسونه یه دلم میگه بروفرهنگیان...*

----------


## Insidee

> *
> سلام.من که میخام برم کنکور ازپشت مث زلیخاچنگول میزنه وسوسه میکنه بمووون ولی متاسفانه دیگه جون ندارم.دیگه نمیکشم کتاب میبینم تشنج میکنم.انسانی خیلی راحت ازتجربی بودبرام ولی نمیدونم چیکارکنم.یه دل میگه برودنبال عشقت ادبیات دانشگاه تهران باجمع محشرواستادای خفنش که مثلایه ترم باشفیعی کدکنی برمیداری البته من شنیدماکنارشم کارکن خداروزی رسونه یه دلم میگه بروفرهنگیان...*


بیخیال برو فرهنگیان عالیه خواهرم  خودش فرهنگیانه خودش میگه  از پزشکی بهتره

----------


## happy boy

*هربارکه کنکور دادم توکلم به خدابود.مث یه نیروی قوی مث یه وجودگرم مث یه عشق دوس داشتنی که منتظرته.دیگه نمیترسم استرس دارماولی همیشه بخودم میگم لامصب سواریه اتوبوس میشی به رانندش که نمیشناسیش اعتمادمیکنی ممکنه باسرعت بزنه دیوارچپ کنه ولی باخیال راحت بخودت میگی نه بابادیگه بالاخره الکی نیس که.پس چطوربه خدابااون همه عظمتش ومهربونیش اعتمادنمیکنی؟خودش میگه تلاش کن مشتی بقیش بامن بسپاربمن کاری میکنم که فکرت به اون نمیرسید.چشاتوببندبدو اعتمادکن.نه که شعاربدم امادلم روشنه واقعاتلاشموکردم بقیش باخودش قول داده...*

----------


## happy boy

*هنوط معلوم نیس فرهنگیان امسال بیشترشده یانه؟*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy


هنوط معلوم نیس فرهنگیان امسال بیشترشده یانه؟


مثل اینکه امسال خیلی میخوان نیرو بگیرن و ازونجایی که شرط سنی و معدلم حذف شده قبولیش خیلی راحتتر شده*

----------


## somi

شرایط سنی اگ دارید فرهنگیان خیلی خوبه

----------


## gazal79

فرهنگیان اپتخاب بهتریه

----------


## happy boy

*Up*

----------

